# I'm done driving because of insurance...



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Commercial insurance is too expensive to justify getting it, and it just seems too risky to drive without it.

Initially I convinced myself that I would just play the ignorance card if something happened and I got in a wreck, but it just doesn't seem worth it. Uber was a great side job, but I don't want to ruin my life by getting into an accident that my personal policy won't cover because they found out I was ride sharing. Risk reward analysis for me says the reward does not outweigh the risk.

Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## John W (Sep 17, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> Commercial insurance is too expensive to justify getting it, and it just seems too risky to drive without it.
> 
> Initially I convinced myself that I would just play the ignorance card if something happened and I got in a wreck, but it just doesn't seem worth it. Uber was a great side job, but I don't want to ruin my life by getting into an accident that my personal policy won't cover because they found out I was ride sharing. Risk reward analysis for me says the reward does not outweigh the risk.
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there!


Smart very very smart... If you spend any amount of time on the road.. It's like playing Russian roulette with a fully loaded gun. At some point, you WILL have an accident. You can be the most careful and best driver on the road.. it's all the idiots out there who are not. But the results are the same. 
UBER drivers are only one accident from losing absolutely everything.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> Commercial insurance is too expensive to justify getting it, and it just seems too risky to drive without it.
> 
> Initially I convinced myself that I would just play the ignorance card if something happened and I got in a wreck, but it just doesn't seem worth it. Uber was a great side job, but I don't want to ruin my life by getting into an accident that my personal policy won't cover because they found out I was ride sharing. Risk reward analysis for me says the reward does not outweigh the risk.
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there!


_My commercial insurance is $280 per month or about $9.33 per day. Well worth it for me. And I am just a part timer_


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _My commercial insurance is $280 per month or about $9.33 per day. Well worth it for me. And I am just a part timer_


Who do you have it through? I just did a few online searches for a ballpark figure and was getting $800-1500/month as the estimate. For $280 a month, that would probably be worth it for me to stay on.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> Who do you have it through? I just did a few online searches for a ballpark figure and was getting $800-1500/month as the estimate. For $280 a month, that would probably be worth it for me to stay on.


Here in CA if you have your TCP and a company ,the quote is not high. The first thing they ask you is are you an Uber driver. Tell them 50% airport pick ups,the rest nights out ,with a small % of Ubering.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wait for hybrid insurance, its already started


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> Here in CA if you have your TCP and a company ,the quote is not high. The first thing they ask you is are you an Uber driver. Tell them 50% airport pick ups,the rest nights out ,with a small % of Ubering.


What is the insurance company you use.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm new to Uber, so sorry for the Newbie question... but what's wrong with the Uber commercial insurance?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> Commercial insurance is too expensive to justify getting it, and it just seems too risky to drive without it.
> 
> Initially I convinced myself that I would just play the ignorance card if something happened and I got in a wreck, but it just doesn't seem worth it. Uber was a great side job, but I don't want to ruin my life by getting into an accident that my personal policy won't cover because they found out I was ride sharing. Risk reward analysis for me says the reward does not outweigh the risk.
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there!


smart/wise move


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Interesting that the few who claim to have commercial insurance won't share their provider.... Noticeably @SDUberdriver & @scrurbscrud


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

I just asked my Farmers agent and he said - no coverage......now shall my strategy be to see if they complete a renewal or should I de-activate from Uber?


----------



## Action239Jackson (Dec 5, 2014)

I talked to a State Farm rep yesterday. They said, while they haven't officially announced it. They're starting with liability (aka ride share) policies in January.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

Action239Jackson said:


> I talked to a State Farm rep yesterday. They said, while they haven't officially announced it. They're starting with liability (aka ride share) policies in January.


yeah but the main question is how much will it cost? if it costs like a commercial insurance then nobody is going to buy it

I mean I do expect it to cost more than the personal insurance, but if its way too much then noone would be able to afford it with what Uber is paying


----------



## Action239Jackson (Dec 5, 2014)

taarbo said:


> yeah but the main question is how much will it cost? if it costs like a commercial insurance then nobody is going to buy it
> 
> I mean I do expect it to cost more than the personal insurance, but if its way too much then noone would be able to afford it with what Uber is paying


Oh I agree. Although I tried pumping for more info. I couldn't get any on how much it would be or if it was a hybrid policy for TNCs.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

taarbo said:


> yeah but the main question is how much will it cost? if it costs like a commercial insurance then nobody is going to buy it


THIS.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

This would be nice from State Farm. I'm sure most of the higher-end insurance companies are going to start adding riders to existing policies for TNC. The cost just needs to be low to allow the part timers to still make a buck or 2.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

if you rent out your house - your property insurance will double....ergo - what in this case? Probably a deal killer for me as a part time uber hack


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

I went into the Uber partner center and de-activated....game over until I re-evaluate insurance landscape. Uber's insurance blog is a presumptious oversimplification of the relationship between Uber and driver policies.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

lots of discussion in the orlando section about insurance Or Rather the lack thereof

https://uberpeople.net/threads/flor...cy-will-be-cancelled-and-does-not-apply.8640/


----------



## chillwill (Dec 24, 2014)

I cancelled tonight myself. I am new to the forums, yes, but I came here about a week ago in hopes of getting answers. My personal policy renewed on December 14th. When I casually mentioned something to my agent about Uber, he told me in no uncertain terms that my policy would be cancelled immediately if I continued to drive for Uber. Not that it wouldn't be renewed, but that it would be cancelled immediately. I was shocked. I had been driving since August and was really happy with the flexible schedule and the money I was making with Uber XL. I had no idea that I was basically driving around with a null and void policy. And that seems to be what I'm finding everyone's experience to be. For the first week, I sent probably seven, eight emails to Support, only to be given very apologetic form letter responses, saying that "while there are many companies out there that will offer insurance to people that participate in ridesharing, sadly, we cannot provide you with the names of those companies." I hope people are seeing that Uber is NOT a ridesharing company in the eyes of any insurance company. I have personally spoken with Allstate, State Farm, Traveler's, Geico, Progressive, Allied and Liberty Mutual. Not ONE of these companies would get more than a sentence or two into the conversation without making it plainly clear that they do NOT underwrite policies for Uber or Lyft drivers. I realize that hybrid policies are coming. In the meantime, it is not worth the risk for me to drive around uninsured. Yes, I looked into commercial policies as well, the cheapest one I found was $5200/year. I cannot drive for Uber until the insurance ambiguities are resolved. I know that this topic has been discussed a million times already, and I'm not offering anything new here. But I am throwing my hat in the ring with those who are seeing just how risky it is to partner with Uber at present.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Chillwill - Thank you for taking the time to objectively relate your understanding of this situation. In my exchanges with Farmers Insurance I came to the same conclusion. Add Farmers to your expanding list. These circumstances give a measure of potential legitimacy to the many slip and fall lawyers here in CA. Again, you have done a good service here - I was not inclined to invest additional time to communicate my evaluation of Uber business and insurance practices and surely am unwilling to place the situation in as charitable light as you have done. You are a gentleman and scholar.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

chillwill said:


> I cancelled tonight myself. I am new to the forums, yes, but I came here about a week ago in hopes of getting answers. My personal policy renewed on December 14th. When I casually mentioned something to my agent about Uber, he told me in no uncertain terms that my policy would be cancelled immediately if I continued to drive for Uber. Not that it wouldn't be renewed, but that it would be cancelled immediately. I was shocked. I had been driving since August and was really happy with the flexible schedule and the money I was making with Uber XL. I had no idea that I was basically driving around with a null and void policy. And that seems to be what I'm finding everyone's experience to be. For the first week, I sent probably seven, eight emails to Support, only to be given very apologetic form letter responses, saying that "while there are many companies out there that will offer insurance to people that participate in ridesharing, sadly, we cannot provide you with the names of those companies." I hope people are seeing that Uber is NOT a ridesharing company in the eyes of any insurance company. I have personally spoken with Allstate, State Farm, Traveler's, Geico, Progressive, Allied and Liberty Mutual. Not ONE of these companies would get more than a sentence or two into the conversation without making it plainly clear that they do NOT underwrite policies for Uber or Lyft drivers. I realize that hybrid policies are coming. In the meantime, it is not worth the risk for me to drive around uninsured. Yes, I looked into commercial policies as well, the cheapest one I found was $5200/year. I cannot drive for Uber until the insurance ambiguities are resolved. I know that this topic has been discussed a million times already, and I'm not offering anything new here. But I am throwing my hat in the ring with those who are seeing just how risky it is to partner with Uber at present.


Here here!
A sensible approach. There's no substitute for a commercial policy. The half-baked, cobbled together insurance scheme that UBER says is "OK" is not OK. UBER X is a for hire vehicle, and there's no way to get around that.

Does it make sense to get a commercial policy for your UBER X business? Yes. Can you afford it at UBER X rates? Probably not. You'd need to go full-time and work in a market with very high demand.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

chillwill said:


> I cancelled tonight myself. I am new to the forums, yes, but I came here about a week ago in hopes of getting answers. My personal policy renewed on December 14th. When I casually mentioned something to my agent about Uber, he told me in no uncertain terms that my policy would be cancelled immediately if I continued to drive for Uber. Not that it wouldn't be renewed, but that it would be cancelled immediately. I was shocked. I had been driving since August and was really happy with the flexible schedule and the money I was making with Uber XL. I had no idea that I was basically driving around with a null and void policy. And that seems to be what I'm finding everyone's experience to be. For the first week, I sent probably seven, eight emails to Support, only to be given very apologetic form letter responses, saying that "while there are many companies out there that will offer insurance to people that participate in ridesharing, sadly, we cannot provide you with the names of those companies." I hope people are seeing that Uber is NOT a ridesharing company in the eyes of any insurance company. I have personally spoken with Allstate, State Farm, Traveler's, Geico, Progressive, Allied and Liberty Mutual. Not ONE of these companies would get more than a sentence or two into the conversation without making it plainly clear that they do NOT underwrite policies for Uber or Lyft drivers. I realize that hybrid policies are coming. In the meantime, it is not worth the risk for me to drive around uninsured. Yes, I looked into commercial policies as well, the cheapest one I found was $5200/year. I cannot drive for Uber until the insurance ambiguities are resolved. I know that this topic has been discussed a million times already, and I'm not offering anything new here. But I am throwing my hat in the ring with those who are seeing just how risky it is to partner with Uber at present.


Wow a post sensible enough not only to realize the terrifying reality of Uber's insurance situation, but also to draw the logical conclusion: QUIT NOW. Congratulations, sir.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

(Uber support) saying that "while there are many companies out there that will offer insurance to people that participate in ridesharing, sadly, we cannot provide you with the names of those companies."

Wow. Let's just think about how stupid and disingenuous that response is. Or, to put it another way, just how stupid they must think we are.

First, Uber keeps saying to potential drivers that "most personal insurance policies should cover driving for Uber"... a complete and bald-faced LIE! Then when asked who, they can't even come up with ONE name???! They are perfectly happy raking in their big profits every day while untold thousands of drivers are risking everything they have driving in a high-risk high-mileage gig with big insurance gaps in which they are in fact NOT COVERED due to the livery exclusions? The drivers are risking charges of insurance fraud, cancellation, non-renewal and/or unpaid claims, either unknowingly, or, I believe in most cases, knowing the risk but simply hoping their personal insurance company doesn't find out. And UBER support can't come up with even ONE NAME?

What's amazing to me is just how powerful a well-spoken lie can be, just how far they can go with it before anyone challenges it. Or maybe it's more of a case of people just hearing what they want to believe. It's actually a brilliant business strategy. Build a $40B business on a few well-placed totally unsupported lies... I mean if they did it the right way, gosh, maybe they would only be worth 10 or 20 billion right now, we can't have that. That would be "stifling innovation"!!!


----------



## YourMother (Dec 18, 2014)

Yep - me too. Quit because of the insurance issue. Not worth the risk.

I'll reconsider if hybrid comes along and is affordable.

Found this when I was searching for coverage. Didn't find any, but I did find this: http://www.naic.org/documents/consumer_alert_ridesharing_drivers.htm


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi everyone! I haven't even been activated as a* "Newbie Ubie"* yet....but I've spent the last week doing alot of homework on all of this before I pick up my first PAX. This is the #1 concern I had, the INSURANCE! Seemed like too many gray areas. BUT, on the bright side....thanks to this forum, I called Erie Insurance based here near me in Chicago, IL. I was surprised that even though it was here that I first read about it, when I called...the agent (I think her name is 'Polina'?) said I was the first to call and inquire about it. I should be getting an email later today with my 'Ridesharing/Personal Insurance Coverage' (aka HYBRID coverage). I was given a quote over the phone....of *$1600 per year....and that is for 2 cars!* Currently, without ridesharing.....my personal insurance on 2 cars is: $950 per year. So this comes up to *about $54 extra per month* for this policy.
_ (Tried to post the link....but because this is my FIRST post....it won't let me! Scroll up in this thread....the link includes: "investor & shareholding" in the address)_
AGAIN, I have NOT started driving for UBER yet....I did not want to risk it with all the uncertainties regarding insurance. I'm still waiting for my background check to be finished since I just applied last week and there were holidays last week and this week that will slow everything down.
Before I was given this unofficial quote, I already had an amount in my head that if it went over $2000 a year....it would be a NO-GO for me, since this will most likely be an extremely PART-TIME only job. But, as I mentioned already,* this quote is for 2 cars AND 2 drivers*!....my husband might join me next year after his retirement. I'm not even sure this will be a good fit for us or not, but will at least give it a try.
So...I told the agent I would recommend their company here.....and she should expect many more calls when people see this post!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I have not tried Erie in Ohio yet. I have been with State Farm for 25 years with the same agent and once I know that they offer something I will give him a chance to keep me as a client, but let's be clear my loyalty after 25 years is with MY benefit instead of fear like now


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _My commercial insurance is $280 per month or about $9.33 per day. Well worth it for me. And I am just a part timer_


 What company is that with?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chillwill said:


> I cancelled tonight myself. I am new to the forums, yes, but I came here about a week ago in hopes of getting answers. My personal policy renewed on December 14th. When I casually mentioned something to my agent about Uber, he told me in no uncertain terms that my policy would be cancelled immediately if I continued to drive for Uber. Not that it wouldn't be renewed, but that it would be cancelled immediately. I was shocked. I had been driving since August and was really happy with the flexible schedule and the money I was making with Uber XL. I had no idea that I was basically driving around with a null and void policy. And that seems to be what I'm finding everyone's experience to be. For the first week, I sent probably seven, eight emails to Support, only to be given very apologetic form letter responses, saying that "while there are many companies out there that will offer insurance to people that participate in ridesharing, sadly, we cannot provide you with the names of those companies." I hope people are seeing that Uber is NOT a ridesharing company in the eyes of any insurance company. I have personally spoken with Allstate, State Farm, Traveler's, Geico, Progressive, Allied and Liberty Mutual. Not ONE of these companies would get more than a sentence or two into the conversation without making it plainly clear that they do NOT underwrite policies for Uber or Lyft drivers. I realize that hybrid policies are coming. In the meantime, it is not worth the risk for me to drive around uninsured. Yes, I looked into commercial policies as well, the cheapest one I found was $5200/year. I cannot drive for Uber until the insurance ambiguities are resolved. I know that this topic has been discussed a million times already, and I'm not offering anything new here. But I am throwing my hat in the ring with those who are seeing just how risky it is to partner with Uber at present.


...a wise and responsible decision.


----------



## Shrecilk (Jan 13, 2016)

A local Farmers agent called my and said that they are now offering an add on to personal policy that will cover you when driving for uber i have no cost info he did estimate only adding $20/month to my policy for the extra coverage.

I am checking with my current carrier to see if they are making one and if not i will switch to who ever gives me best price with uber coverage add on not commercial policy


----------



## TheUnEmployedAndSinking (Jan 25, 2016)

Any one know how NationWide views this?


----------

